# Post the last picture you have taken of your dog!



## Vika the Golden ! (Jun 18, 2017)

She clearly knows that stealing our bathroom's rug isn't allowed 









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Rukie failing his resolution to spend less time on the couch


----------



## Vika the Golden ! (Jun 18, 2017)

cwag said:


> Rukie failing his resolution to spend less time on the couch


Typicall golden 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## js924 (Oct 3, 2017)

she can smell the peanut butter but can't seem to find it!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)




----------



## GoldeninCT (Aug 10, 2016)

Jarvis playing at the beach yesterday. Today has been an inside day due to snow/ice mix.


----------



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

This is a cute idea! Pilot shopping for a new iPhone and Winx after she earned her CD a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Abeille said:


> This is a cute idea! Pilot shopping for a new iPhone and Winx after she earned her CD a couple of weeks ago.


How did you train Pilot to use an iPhone?:laugh:


----------



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

cwag said:


> How did you train Pilot to use an iPhone?:laugh:


Just like all the other kids. He just knows. ?


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Chillin' on the couch.


----------



## 1oldparson (Mar 5, 2013)

12/30/17: Ginger on her 5th birthday.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

It's nearly impossible to get a selfie of your dog--here's Brinkley from last night.


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

Oscar with his purple thing...


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Neeko stocking the shelves at our family business this morning...!!!!:laugh::laugh: (He actually stole it off the shelf, and now he's putting it back)


----------



## ryanf (Oct 26, 2016)

Just trying to take a nap while someone else is bugging for a picture. :|


----------



## RND (Jan 7, 2017)

*Dusty*

What is up those stairs ?


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Neeko13 said:


> Neeko stocking the shelves at our family business this morning...!!!!:laugh::laugh: (He actually stole it off the shelf, and now he's putting it back)
> 
> View attachment 778234


Nancie, this is adorable!!


----------



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

She leads such a tough life....


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Hogan greeting me with his toy


----------



## Simba_Golden (Aug 31, 2017)

Sleeping close to me while I use the computer


----------



## davmar77 (May 5, 2017)

Amber on her new mat with puppy smiles.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Brinkleythegolden said:


> Nancie, this is adorable!!


Thanks, he's a stinker, didnt know he stole it, but I made him put it back|!!!!!:smile2::smile2::smile2::smile2:


----------



## MomofOtis (Jan 19, 2018)

Hi everyone, I'm a newbie. The pictures are so cute! Just love looking at them all. This was my Otis at the vet's office today. He was 1 week late for his appointment due to a cancellation. Made me chuckle because he had just got his temperature taken by the tech before I snapped this and his facial expression gave me a good laugh.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

He’s like Mom, how could you let them do that to me?!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

* MomofOtis*- Otis is so darn cute, his facial expression is priceless!
Great picture!


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Selfies at sunset


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

How beautiful, 3pebs3....


----------



## joro32000 (Feb 25, 2017)

Just came back from a hike. Finally, one nice day for a January here. We all enjoyed the walk. Gatsby and Rufus watching birds from a hill.


----------



## TennillA (Jun 4, 2017)

Gromit waiting for the vet. He 
has papillomas that needed to be looked at. He's fine but he almost gave his mommy a heart attack when I found them in his mouth earlier this week.


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Neeko13 said:


> How beautiful, 3pebs3....


Thanks so much!


----------



## Mel (Sep 9, 2008)

THE last picture I took of Mel on the day she left me 2 years ago already.


----------



## Nicoleandjake (Oct 20, 2017)

Lazy dogs after the beach


----------



## steven epstein (Jul 7, 2016)

*Cassiopeia*

At 20 months old, Cassie's first snow


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Oh what a sweetie Cassie is!!!:x:x


----------



## IrisBramble (Oct 15, 2015)

Rosie a few days ago playing with her favorite toy


----------



## gulfcoastjax (Sep 21, 2016)

*Jax in his sphinx pose*

This is 18 month old Jax doing his sphinx pose.


----------



## Vika the Golden ! (Jun 18, 2017)

Cuddling [emoji7][emoji7]









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

Oscar meets his first bear!


----------



## Neciebugs (Nov 18, 2017)

Leave me "abone"!


----------

